# Erstmal Angeln verbieten, weil keiner weiss, warum die Gänse tot sind..



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2015)

*Erstmal Angeln verbieten, weil keiner weiss, warum die Gänse tot sind..​*
Ist es Vorsorge, um Angler nicht zu gefährden?

Ist es  nur wieder der Reflex, erstmal Angler zu schurigeln?

Wer weiss das schon heutzutage...

Dass aber zuerst mal Angeln verboten wird, weil man nicht weiss, warum Gänse gestorben sind, das ist klar:
*Das Angeln im Wittringer Schlossteich in Gladbeck ist bis auf weiteres verboten.*
http://www.radioemscherlippe.de/ems...n/archive/2015/08/04/article/-d5d6a7ab55.html


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. August 2015)

*AW: Erstmal Angeln verbieten, weil keiner weiss, warum die Gänse tot sind..*

Das ist eine reine Vorsichtsmaßnahme, um ggf. spätere Schadensersatzansprüche oder Strafanzeigen zu vermeiden und hat meiner Meinung nach gar nichts mit bösem Willen gegen Angler zu tun.

Wenn nach dem Verzehr der Fische doch Gesundheitsschäden auftreten, völlig unabhängig von der Wahrscheinlichkeit, stehen die Verantwortlichen mit einem Bein im Knast und sind wirtschaftlich ruiniert (grob fahrlässiges Handeln). Das riskiert natürlich niemand.


----------



## HeinBlöd (4. August 2015)

*AW: Erstmal Angeln verbieten, weil keiner weiss, warum die Gänse tot sind..*

Operative Hektik ersetzt geistige Windstille.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2015)

*AW: Erstmal Angeln verbieten, weil keiner weiss, warum die Gänse tot sind..*



			
				Naturliebhaber schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist eine reine Vorsichtsmaßnahme, um ggf. spätere Schadensersatzansprüche oder Strafanzeigen zu vermeiden. Das meiner Meinung nach gar nichts mit bösem Willen gegen Angler zu tun.



Dass Tierseuche und Vergiftung bereits ausgeschlossen wurden und die Wasseruntersuchung keine Belastung ergeben hat, haste aber gelesen (wenn Du den Artikel gelesen hast)?

Ich vermute auch eher sowas wie Hein:


			
				HeinBlöd schrieb:
			
		

> Operative Hektik ersetzt geistige Windstille.....


----------



## Taxidermist (4. August 2015)

*AW: Erstmal Angeln verbieten, weil keiner weiss, warum die Gänse tot sind..*



> Das ist eine reine Vorsichtsmaßnahme, um ggf. spätere  Schadensersatzansprüche oder Strafanzeigen zu vermeiden. Das meiner  Meinung nach gar nichts mit bösem Willen gegen Angler zu tun.


Ich denke auch das geht in diese Richtung!
Wenn ich von sommerlichen Sterben bei Wasservögeln höre, dann denke ich zunächst mal an Botulismus, dies tun die involvierten Fachleute sicher auch.
Angler könnten z.B. wegen ihres hygenisch mangelhaften Umgang mit Fischen gefährdet sein.
Ein Sushi könnte eine Familie ausrotten, man geht halt immer von der größt möglichen Dummheit der Menschen aus!
Dass will keiner riskieren, oder verantworten müssen!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2015)

*AW: Erstmal Angeln verbieten, weil keiner weiss, warum die Gänse tot sind..*

Naja, woanders dürfen selbst nachgewiesen belastete Fische ja weiter geangelt und gegessen werden (wär auch schlimm sonst bei Angeln nur zur Verwertung)..
Nur ne  kleine Einschränkung (max 2 Kilo/Monat), ohne Kontrolle und ohne drauf einzugehen, dass Fett-, Raub- und Grundfische (Barben, Waller, Aal etc.) deutlich höher als der Schnitt belastet sein dürften.

http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/index.php?modul=news&vid=85


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. August 2015)

*AW: Erstmal Angeln verbieten, weil keiner weiss, warum die Gänse tot sind..*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, woanders dürfen selbst nachgewiesen belastete Fische ja weiter geangelt und gegessen werden (wär auch schlimm sonst bei Angeln nur zur Verwertung)..
> Nur ne kleine Einschränkung (max 2 Kilo/Monat), ohne Kontrolle und ohne drauf einzugehen, dass Fett-, Raub- und Grundfische (Barben, Waller, Aal etc.) deutlich höher als der Schnitt belastet sein dürften.
> 
> http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/index.php?modul=news&vid=85


 
Das sind zwei verschiedene Sachverhalte: Einerseits die Belastung von Lebens- und Futtermitteln mit Schadstoffen (also eine langfristige Gefährdung), andererseits die Gefahr einer Infektion mit potentiell tödlichen Krankheitserregern. Und genau in zweitem Fall bricht aus meiner Erfahrung bei Behörden, Arbeitsgebern etc. Panik aus, sobald auch nur ein minimaler Anfangsverdacht besteht. Passiert hier was, kann man sich als Verantwortlicher eingraben. Da stehen dann Staats- und Rechtsanwälte Schlange und der Job ist vermutlich auch weg.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2015)

*AW: Erstmal Angeln verbieten, weil keiner weiss, warum die Gänse tot sind..*

Wie gesagt, zu dem Fall hier:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass Tierseuche und Vergiftung bereits ausgeschlossen wurden und die Wasseruntersuchung keine Belastung ergeben hat, haste aber gelesen


----------



## HeinBlöd (4. August 2015)

*AW: Erstmal Angeln verbieten, weil keiner weiss, warum die Gänse tot sind..*

Grundsätzlich finde ich es ja positiv, daß wir in einem Land leben, wo auf solche ( mögliche ) Gefährdungen geachtet wird.
Gibt ja genügend andere Beispiele auf diesem Planeten.

Aber wenn dort wirklich ein Verdacht besteht, welcher das ( temporäre ? ) Angelverbot dort rechtfertigt, frage ich mich, warum nicht im gleichen Atemzug z.B. Hundehalter aufgefordert werden, ihre Hunde in dem Bereich dort anzuleinen oder Eltern gebeten werden aufzupassen, daß die Kinder dort nicht evtl. Gänsekadaver anfassen etc.

Wenn schon, denn schon. 'Nur' Angelverbot finde ich etwas zu selektiv....


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2015)

*AW: Erstmal Angeln verbieten, weil keiner weiss, warum die Gänse tot sind..*



> Wenn schon, denn schon. 'Nur' Angelverbot finde ich etwas zu selektiv....


Eben..
Immer auf die kleinen mit den tumben Verbänden, die sich eh nie wehren..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. August 2015)

*AW: Erstmal Angeln verbieten, weil keiner weiss, warum die Gänse tot sind..*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, zu dem Fall hier:


 
Das ist ja gerade das für Behörden schlimmste Szenario: Viecher fallen tot um und keiner weiß, warum. Das führt zum größten Aktionismus, weil keiner eine Erklärung hat.


----------



## Taxidermist (4. August 2015)

*AW: Erstmal Angeln verbieten, weil keiner weiss, warum die Gänse tot sind..*



> _Dass Tierseuche und Vergiftung bereits  ausgeschlossen wurden und die Wasseruntersuchung keine Belastung ergeben  hat, haste aber gelesen_


Ist brav so gelesen worden und zur Kenntnis genommen, na und!
Im Fall des Botulismus z.B. ist der Erreger immer im Gewässer nachweislich, gefährlich sind sowieso nur die Abbauprodukte.
Das Bakterium ist zudem recht instabil, weshalb eine Probenahme nicht immer ausagekräftig sein muss.
Fakt ist da sind einige Gänse verreckt, die natürlich beim nächsten Bauern auch am Dünger, oder gebeiztem Saatgut genascht haben können, man weiß es eben (noch) nicht.
Eine reine Vorsichtsmaßnahme also!
Davon das Angler so vernünftig wären, ein solches Gewässer zunächst mal nicht zu beangeln, kann man wohl nicht ausgehen, deshalb ein Verbot.

Jürgen

P.S.: das weißt du aber auch selber, ist nur nicht zielführend es so zu betrachten!



> Eben..
> Immer auf die kleinen mit den tumben Verbänden, die sich eh nie wehren..


Da habe ich nur drauf gewartet, war ja klar, dass man den Kreis schließen muss!


----------



## Taxidermist (4. August 2015)

*AW: Erstmal Angeln verbieten, weil keiner weiss, warum die Gänse tot sind..*



> warum nicht im gleichen Atemzug z.B. Hundehalter aufgefordert werden,  ihre Hunde in dem Bereich dort anzuleinen oder Eltern gebeten werden  aufzupassen, daß die Kinder dort nicht evtl. Gänsekadaver anfassen etc.


Hundehalter müssen ihre Tölen ohnehin überall angeleint haben, warum also ein bestehendes Verbot verdoppeln?
Und Eltern die nicht komplett "Panne" sind, lassen ihre Erzeugnise sowieso nicht mit toten Tieren spielen, wat fürn Blödsinn!

Jürgen


----------



## vergeben (4. August 2015)

*AW: Erstmal Angeln verbieten, weil keiner weiss, warum die Gänse tot sind..*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das ist eine reine Vorsichtsmaßnahme, um ggf. spätere Schadensersatzansprüche oder Strafanzeigen zu vermeiden und hat meiner Meinung nach gar nichts mit bösem Willen gegen Angler zu tun.
> 
> Wenn nach dem Verzehr der Fische doch Gesundheitsschäden auftreten, völlig unabhängig von der Wahrscheinlichkeit, stehen die Verantwortlichen mit einem Bein im Knast und sind wirtschaftlich ruiniert (grob fahrlässiges Handeln). Das riskiert natürlich niemand.



Der Meinung bin ich hier auch, zumal der Artikel schreibt: "Eine Untersuchung hat zwar ergeben, dass das Wasser in Wittringen nicht  belastet ist - es stehen aber noch weitere Untersuchungen aus."
Wäre das Areal unter meiner Verantwortung, wäre ich sogar noch einen Schritt weiter gegangen und hätte den Zugang zum Teich bis zur Klärung der Ursache komplett gesperrt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2015)

*AW: Erstmal Angeln verbieten, weil keiner weiss, warum die Gänse tot sind..*



> Wäre das Areal unter meiner Verantwortung, wäre ich sogar noch einen Schritt weiter gegangen und hätte den Zugang zum Teich bis zur Klärung der Ursache komplett gesperrt.


DAS wäre auch nicht zu beanstanden, das Extraverbot für Angler stört mich dabei (dabei könnte man ja eigentlich noch Angeln, nur keinen Fisch zum Verzehr entnehmen, davon ab ;-)) ....



> Und Eltern die nicht komplett "Panne" sind, lassen ihre Erzeugnise sowieso nicht mit toten Tieren spielen, wat fürn Blödsinn!


Hm ja, wenn ich so sehe, was so erzogen wurde in den letzten Jahrezehnten, rechtfertigt das also die Vermutung, dass Eltern nix verboten werden muss, weil die so clever sind - Anglern aber schon, weil die so bescheuert sind?

Was ist eigentlich mit Eltern, die auch angeln?
Clever genug, nichts zu verbieten, weil Eltern?
Dumm genug zum verbieten müssen, weil Angler?


----------



## GeorgeB (4. August 2015)

*AW: Erstmal Angeln verbieten, weil keiner weiss, warum die Gänse tot sind..*

Ich bin da voll bei Taxi und Naturliebhaber. Die Behörden haben Angst vor unbekannten Substanzen oder Erregern. Bis das nicht geklärt ist, "schützen" sie uns vorsichtshalber mit Verboten. Denn wehe sie täten es nicht und Kevin-Winnetou kriegt die Scheixxerei, oder gar was Schlimmeres.


----------



## HeinBlöd (4. August 2015)

*AW: Erstmal Angeln verbieten, weil keiner weiss, warum die Gänse tot sind..*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Hundehalter müssen ihre Tölen ohnehin überall angeleint haben, warum also ein bestehendes Verbot verdoppeln?
> Und Eltern die nicht komplett "Panne" sind, lassen ihre Erzeugnise sowieso nicht mit toten Tieren spielen, wat fürn Blödsinn!
> 
> Jürgen



Ist jetzt hier Offtopic,

sonst würde ich schreiben, daß an der Alster ~ alle 10 min. eine neugierige Schnauze eines nicht angeleinten Vierbeiners versucht, meinen Futtereimer leer zu fressen.
Oder die 'Latte-Macchiato-Mutti', die 10 mtr. neben ihrem Erzeugnis ( wie Du es nennst ) auf der Bank sitzt; vollkommen vertieft in ihr Smarty-Fon und die neuesten Was Los / Fratzenbuch Postings und nicht mal merkt, daß ihr 4 - jähriger gerade in 2 mtr. tiefes Wasser fallen würde, wenn ein zufällig dort sitzender Angler nicht beherzt zugegriffen hätte......

Wat für'n Blödsinn schreibe ich hier nur gerade wieder ... #d


----------



## Sensitivfischer (4. August 2015)

*AW: Erstmal Angeln verbieten, weil keiner weiss, warum die Gänse tot sind..*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Ist jetzt hier Offtopic,
> 
> sonst würde ich schreiben, daß an der Alster ~ alle 10 min. eine neugierige Schnauze eines nicht angeleinten Vierbeiners versucht, meinen Futtereimer leer zu fressen.
> Oder die 'Latte-Macchiato-Mutti', die 10 mtr. neben ihrem Erzeugnis ( wie Du es nennst ) auf der Bank sitzt; vollkommen vertieft in ihr Smarty-Fon und die neuesten Was Los / Fratzenbuch Postings und nicht mal merkt, daß ihr 4 - jähriger gerade in 2 mtr. tiefes Wasser fallen würde, wenn ein zufällig dort sitzender Angler nicht beherzt zugegriffen hätte......
> ...




Nu in dem Punkt habt ihr doch beide Recht. Du beschreibst die gelebte Praxis und Taxidermist die theoretische Sicht eines verantwortlichen Bürokraten, der aus genannten Gründen freilich keine Veranlassung haben sollte, Doppelverbote zu erlassen. Egal wieviel Verbote es zur ein und selben Sache gibt, es wird freilich dabei bleiben, dass du dein Erlebtes auch zukünftig  erleben wirst.
Das ließe sich nur abstellen/ändern, wenn diese Verstöße rigeros geahndet und richtig Geld kosten würden!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. August 2015)

*AW: Erstmal Angeln verbieten, weil keiner weiss, warum die Gänse tot sind..*

Das man in diesem Falle das Angel einschränkt scheint mir logisch,da nun mal eine Infektion mit Erregern über Nahrung eines der wahrscheinlichsten Szenarien darstellen kann.Andere Vergleiche,ob nun andere Menschen eingeschränkt werden müssten halte ich nicht für sachdienlich.

Ich hab noch keinem aus dem See saufen gesehen und Hunde ohne Leine...hatten wir schon.

Angler sind nun mal die einzige Gruppen an Menschen die Quasi aus dem Wasser heraus ihre Nahrung zu sich nehmen und sind somit potentiell gefährdet,womit auch immer.

Sollte ohne ein Einschreiten der Behörden etwas passieren,hätten ja alle wieder im Vorfeld es gewusst....


----------



## Schugga (5. August 2015)

*AW: Erstmal Angeln verbieten, weil keiner weiss, warum die Gänse tot sind..*

Dies ist doch wieder so ein "Wie man's macht, macht man's falsch"-Ding...

- Behörden sperren ab, weil was sein könnte -> ist falsch.
- Behörden sperren nicht ab, obwohl was sein könnte -> ist falsch.

Es ist heutzutage aber leider total "in", immer gleich einen "Angriff" auf jemanden oder eine bestimmte Gruppe zu sehen 
Diese Sichtweise resultiert meistens aus dem Tragen von Scheuklappen, mit denen man nicht mal in die andere Richtung gucken kann (oder will?)

Ich habe mir angewöhnt, erst einmal beide Seiten einer Medaille anzuschauen, bevor ich mir (m)ein Urteil bilde. Dazu muss man aber ein bisschen flexibel sein in seiner Denkweise  (und auch OFFEN für andere Ansichten)


----------



## Riesenangler (5. August 2015)

*AW: Erstmal Angeln verbieten, weil keiner weiss, warum die Gänse tot sind..*

Schugga. Du sagst meine Worte. Du warst nur schneller.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. August 2015)

*AW: Erstmal Angeln verbieten, weil keiner weiss, warum die Gänse tot sind..*



Schugga schrieb:


> Dies ist doch wieder so ein "Wie man's macht, macht man's falsch"-Ding...
> 
> - Behörden sperren ab, weil was sein könnte -> ist falsch.
> - Behörden sperren nicht ab, obwohl was sein könnte -> ist falsch.
> ...



Im konkreten Fall kann ja nur solch eine Entscheidung getroffen werden.Dem Text kann man entnehmen das eben noch keine wirkliche Ursache gefunden worden ist und dementsprechend die Experten/Fachkompetenzen in Dunkeln tappen.Keine Entscheidung zu treffen wäre doch Fahrlässig im Falle eines Erregers der den Menschen betreffen könnte.

Das der Ein oder Andere dort wieder ein Fehlverhalten oder nicht vorhandenes Engagement der Verbände sieht ist mir schleierhaft,jede Intervention kann nur einen Knieschuß bedeuten.


----------



## hirschkaefer (5. August 2015)

*AW: Erstmal Angeln verbieten, weil keiner weiss, warum die Gänse tot sind..*

Wenn bei einem Großbrand irgendwelche noch unbekannten Substanzen verbrennen, werden die Mieter oder Hausbesitzer auch aufgefordert die Fenster zu schließen. Also ich halte solche Vorsichtsmaßnahmen für berechtigt. Ist ja bestimmt auch nur vorübergehend.


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. August 2015)

*AW: Erstmal Angeln verbieten, weil keiner weiss, warum die Gänse tot sind..*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Im konkreten Fall kann ja nur solch eine Entscheidung getroffen werden.Dem Text kann man entnehmen das eben noch keine wirkliche Ursache gefunden worden ist und dementsprechend die Experten/Fachkompetenzen in Dunkeln tappen.Keine Entscheidung zu treffen wäre doch Fahrlässig im Falle eines Erregers der den Menschen betreffen könnte.



Die Entscheidung ist natürlich falsch.

Ursache ungeklärt, ergo muss das Gewässer - wenn - für alle gesperrt werden. Wer sagt denn, dass der Erreger - so es einen gibt - über die Nahrungskette aufgenommen wird?

Ich finde es bedenklich, dass nur die Angler vor einer möglichen Infektion geschützt werden, der Rest der Bürger jedoch nicht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (6. August 2015)

*AW: Erstmal Angeln verbieten, weil keiner weiss, warum die Gänse tot sind..*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die Entscheidung ist natürlich falsch.
> 
> Ursache ungeklärt, ergo muss das Gewässer - wenn - für alle gesperrt werden. Wer sagt denn, dass der Erreger - so es einen gibt - über die Nahrungskette aufgenommen wird?
> 
> Ich finde es bedenklich, dass nur die Angler vor einer möglichen Infektion geschützt werden, der Rest der Bürger jedoch nicht.



Weil man davon ausgehen könnte,das es vielleicht ein Gelände ist wo nur Angler zutritt haben.Könnte auch sein,das eben jene Angler den Fisch essen,der definitiv in unmittelbarem Kontakt mit dem Wasser steht.Nahrungsaufnahme,wie ich bereits schrieb,ist eines der wahrscheinlichsten Szenarien.Ohne jetzt genau im Bilde zu sein lässt das allerdings viel Spielraum offen.

Vielleicht wurde dort auch umfassend örtlich informiert und auf die Gefahren am Wasser hingewiesen und jegliches Planschen,sowie Aufnahme von Wasser auf irgendeine Art untersagt,bzw. darum gebeten dies nicht zu tun.

Davon zu Sprechen,das dies wieder eine unterschwellige Kriegserklärung an die Angler ist halte ich für Weltfremd,genauso das Gegenteil,das der Angler hier geschützt wird und der Rest zusehen soll.


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. August 2015)

*AW: Erstmal Angeln verbieten, weil keiner weiss, warum die Gänse tot sind..*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Vielleicht wurde dort auch Umfassend informiert und auf die Gefahren am Wasser hingewiesen und jegliches Planschen,sowie Aufnahme von Wasser auf irgendeine Art untersagt,bzw. darum gebeten dies nicht zu tun.
> 
> Davon zu Sprechen,das dies wieder eine unterschwellige Kriegserklärung an die Angler ist halte ich für Weltfremd,genauso das Gegenteil,das der Angler hier geschützt wird und der Rest zusehen soll.



Vermutungen sind für diese Diskussion nicht hilfreich. Davon ab würde eine Zeitung ein generelles Betretunsverbot sicher nicht unterschlagen.

Nach vorliegendem Informationsstand gibt es nur zwei Möglichkeiten.

Entweder werden die Angler in unnötiger Weise eingeschränkt, oder der Rest der Gesellschaft einer unklaren Gefahr ausgesetzt.

Selbstredend sind die Angler alleine durch eine häufigere und längere Verweildauer am stärksten gefährdet. Doch wie hoch muss die Gefährdungsquote für Nichtangler sein, um ein generelles Verbot auszusprechen? Und wer kann diese Quote bei einer völlig unklaren Ursache festlegen?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (6. August 2015)

*AW: Erstmal Angeln verbieten, weil keiner weiss, warum die Gänse tot sind..*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Vermutungen sind für diese Diskussion nicht hilfreich. Davon ab würde eine Zeitung ein generelles Betretunsverbot sicher nicht unterschlagen.
> 
> Nach vorliegendem Informationsstand gibt es nur zwei Möglichkeiten.
> 
> ...



Es gab dazu einen Folgeartikel.Wenn ich es richtig gesehen habe ist dies auch ein Schlossteich,eine Wasseranlage um die Festung herum?Dort wird wohl nur geangelt.Dementsprechend auch vorsichtig reagiert.Die Leute dort sehen es gelassen,während hier über den Verband sich echauffiert wird?

http://www.angelfreundegladbeck.de/gewaesser/wittringer-teiche-ab-sofort-gesperrt

http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/gla...dagaense-auf-dem-schlossteich-id10950410.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2015)

*AW: Erstmal Angeln verbieten, weil keiner weiss, warum die Gänse tot sind..*



			
				Ralle 24 schrieb:
			
		

> Entweder werden die Angler in unnötiger Weise eingeschränkt, oder der Rest der Gesellschaft einer unklaren Gefahr ausgesetzt.


Wenigstens einer, der begriffen hat, um was es mir geht..

Hatte ich aber ja auch schon mal vorher geschrieben, dass eine komplette Sperrung richtig und nicht zu beanstanden wäre.

Und dann vorsichtshalber noch alle Gänse und Wasservögel in 50 oder 100 km Umkreis abschiessen, bevor die was weiterverbreiten können.

Ebenfalls vor allem alle Kormorane in diesem Bereich, die ja durch Fraß und Verkotung eventuelle Krankheiten schnell in andere Gewässer weiter verbreiten könnten..

Dann könnte ich so ne Sperrung ansatzweise ernst nehmen - aber nur Angeln verbieten?...


----------



## Knut82 (6. August 2015)

*AW: Erstmal Angeln verbieten, weil keiner weiss, warum die Gänse tot sind..*

Interessant auch die Homepage der Angelfreunde Gladbeck (Pächter)

http://www.angelfreundegladbeck.de/gewaesser/wittringer-teiche-ab-sofort-gesperrt

 Scheinbar haben die auch überhaupt keine Info. Und zur Rechtsgrundlage die dort genannt wird: §14 OWG hab ich nicht gefunden und §14 OWiG besagt irgendwas über "mitgefangen, mitgehangen". 

 In den Kommentaren der WAZ steht zu dem Bericht was von Leberversagen. Was dran ist, keine Ahnung.


----------



## Dorschbremse (6. August 2015)

*AW: Erstmal Angeln verbieten, weil keiner weiss, warum die Gänse tot sind..*

Die haben die Begründung für die Sperrung genau so vorliegen wie der Pächter des Schlosses - nur dies zu publizieren dürfte für reichlich Diskussionen,  Stunk,  wenn nicht gar klagen führen - drum hält man sich lieber bedeckt. 

Wenns hier publik würde,  wäre nach spätestens fünf Postings der Thread zu,  denn so nen Schaixx zu moderieren tut sich kein Schwein freiwillig an.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (6. August 2015)

*AW: Erstmal Angeln verbieten, weil keiner weiss, warum die Gänse tot sind..*

Schwachsinn,ihr wisst doch selbst nicht wie zugänglich der See/die Anlage für andere ist.Hier wird nur mit Mutmaßungen gearbeitet.

Wenn dort Baden und sich am Wasser  aufhalten eh schon verboten ist,brauchst keine weitere Sperrung,dann sind nur noch die Angler die gelackmeierten.

Das man anderen wieder keine Ahnung vorwirft ist nichts weiter als schlechter Stil.


----------



## Revilo62 (6. August 2015)

*AW: Erstmal Angeln verbieten, weil keiner weiss, warum die Gänse tot sind..*

hier geht es um die Grundsätzlichkeit dieses Angelverbotes
Einfach mal gockeln und dann siehst Du, es ist ein öffentlicher Bereich, im Schloß sogar mit Gastronomie, nix da
Entweder wird hier grundsätzlich ein Nutzungsverbot für die komplette Öffentlichkeit  oder zumindest ein Warnhinweis zum Verzehr der Fische ausgesprochen.
Spekulation ist lediglich die Ursache für den Tod der Gänse, ist ja auch nicht zwingend mit dem Wasser in Verbindung zusetzen, die grasen ja auch ...
Insofern passen die Einwände und sind nicht marktschreierisch 
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## lausi97 (6. August 2015)

*AW: Erstmal Angeln verbieten, weil keiner weiss, warum die Gänse tot sind..*



Knut82 schrieb:


> In den Kommentaren der WAZ steht zu dem Bericht was von Leberversagen. Was dran ist, keine Ahnung.



Leberversagen? Brötchenfütterer ick hör dir tappsen.........!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (6. August 2015)

*AW: Erstmal Angeln verbieten, weil keiner weiss, warum die Gänse tot sind..*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> hier geht es um die Grundsätzlichkeit dieses Angelverbotes
> Einfach mal gockeln und dann siehst Du, es ist ein öffentlicher Bereich, im Schloß sogar mit Gastronomie, nix da
> Entweder wird hier grundsätzlich ein Nutzungsverbot für die komplette Öffentlichkeit  oder zumindest ein Warnhinweis zum Verzehr der Fische ausgesprochen.
> Spekulation ist lediglich die Ursache für den Tod der Gänse, ist ja auch nicht zwingend mit dem Wasser in Verbindung zusetzen, die grasen ja auch ...
> ...




Es geht doch genau darum,das ein Nutzungsverbot,bzw. wie Weit die Anlage überhaupt Nutzbar ist,nicht bekannt ist.

Wo steht denn,das dort Baden erlaubt oder Wassersportarten durchführbar sind?Es wurden bisher nur Angler ausgeschlossen,weil vielleicht die Option besteht,das es die einzige wirkliche Gruppe dicht am Wasser ist.

Es wird aber in der Tendenz gleich von Verschwörung,fehlendem Engagement des Verbandes und einem Kampf gegen die Angler gesprochen,obwohl die Faktenlage um die ganze Sache mehr als Dünn ist.

Erst Informieren,dann möge der Kritiker wieder mit Forke das Übel aus dem Dorf vertreiben.


----------



## anglermeister17 (6. August 2015)

*AW: Erstmal Angeln verbieten, weil keiner weiss, warum die Gänse tot sind..*

@Fantastic: ich gebe dir grundsätzlich recht in dieser Sache hier, da hätte Thomas als Mod definitiv ein "neutraleres" Statement abgeben können, ohne Frage, da hier ja tatsächlich jede Menge Umstände ungeklärt sind. "Schugga" hat das schon sehr richtig geschrieben in einem vorigen Post!

Aber das mit den Verbänden, bzw dem Verband- ist unbestritten richtig, nicht umsonst schimpfen hier soooo viele dagegen, die Gründe hierzu habe ich dir ja schon im "Biogasverwertungsthread" dargelegt, dass die Geschichte schon seehr lange zurückgeht und dass bezüglich der Verbände seehr viel "auf Vernünftigem Wege" versucht wurde, seitens des AB, aufzuklären über diese und jene Vorgängen und/ oder Entscheidungen, aber hier durch Nichtbeachtung/ Nichtbeantwortung vorwiegend reagiert wurde...
Ich weiss nicht, was du daran nicht verstehst, sorry!


----------



## Deep Down (6. August 2015)

*AW: Erstmal Angeln verbieten, weil keiner weiss, warum die Gänse tot sind..*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Leberversagen? Brötchenfütterer ick hör dir tappsen.........!



Jep, wenn man schimmeliges Brot verfüttert machen die Gefiederten schnell den Flattermann ins Himmelreich!


----------



## Revilo62 (6. August 2015)

*AW: Erstmal Angeln verbieten, weil keiner weiss, warum die Gänse tot sind..*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Es geht doch genau darum,das ein Nutzungsverbot,bzw. wie Weit die Anlage überhaupt Nutzbar ist,nicht bekannt ist.
> 
> Wo steht denn,das dort Baden erlaubt oder Wassersportarten durchführbar sind?Es wurden bisher nur Angler ausgeschlossen,weil vielleicht die Option besteht,das es die einzige wirkliche Gruppe dicht am Wasser ist.
> 
> ...


Auch ich bin manchmal mit der Art und Weise der Information nicht einverstanden, Sarkasmus und Realität zu unterscheiden ist manchmal nicht einfach, vielleicht bin ich auch zu alt, nö bin ick nicht,
aber was das Angeln betrifft, insbesondere Verbände und Politik ist der AB für mich eine Quelle, die ich dann auch gern weiterrecherchiere, z.B. durch Nachfragen bei Bekannten ,
von den beiden Verbänden, denen ich angehöre hört man ja leider nix, von den Vereinen garnix,warum wohl....
und genauso halte ich es im normalen Leben, es wird vieles hinterfragt die gott- und gutgläubigkeit habe ich 1989 an der Berliner Mauer abgegeben.
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (6. August 2015)

*AW: Erstmal Angeln verbieten, weil keiner weiss, warum die Gänse tot sind..*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Auch ich bin manchmal mit der Art und Weise der Information nicht einverstanden, Sarkasmus und Realität zu unterscheiden ist manchmal nicht einfach, vielleicht bin ich auch zu alt, nö bin ick nicht,
> aber was das Angeln betrifft, insbesondere Verbände und Politik ist der AB für mich eine Quelle, die ich dann auch gern weiterrecherchiere, z.B. durch Nachfragen bei Bekannten ,
> von den beiden Verbänden, denen ich angehöre hört man ja leider nix, von den Vereinen garnix,warum wohl....
> und genauso halte ich es im normalen Leben, es wird vieles hinterfragt die gott- und gutgläubigkeit habe ich 1989 an der Berliner Mauer abgegeben.
> Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:



Ich sehe das Thema ja auch unabhängig vom Verband,deshalb finde ich es passender sich diesem Fall auch eher anzunehmen,denn fakt ist eines,unsere Präsidentin hat die Gänse nicht geschossen. :q

Es ist halt relativ schnell das Schema hier zu erkennen,irgendwo wird eine Ungerechtigkeit vermutet und ohne zu zögern wird der Bogen geschlossen,ohne aber selbst auch nur in irgendeiner Art und Weise sich zu Informieren oder zumindest mal zu reflektieren.

Die Stadt Schuld,alle Schuld.Wenn dort aber irgend einem angelndem Kind was passiert,was dann?Es wurde ja schon geschrieben,das die Entscheidungsträger nun mal Handeln müssen.Verband hin oder her.


----------



## thomas1602 (6. August 2015)

*AW: Erstmal Angeln verbieten, weil keiner weiss, warum die Gänse tot sind..*

Ich sehe es als reine Vorsichtsmaßnahme zumWohl der Angler, nicht dass irgendein Bürger mit sowas rumspielt:

http://www.mdr.de/sachsen/flohmarkt-kampfstoffe100_zc-f1f179a7_zs-9f2fcd56.html


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. August 2015)

*AW: Erstmal Angeln verbieten, weil keiner weiss, warum die Gänse tot sind..*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das man anderen wieder keine Ahnung vorwirft ist nichts weiter als schlechter Stil.
> 
> Schwachsinn,ihr wisst doch selbst nicht wie zugänglich der See/die  Anlage für andere ist.Hier wird nur mit Mutmaßungen gearbeitet.



Ich habe die beiden Sätze aus Deinem Zitat mal in der Reihenfolge verändert. Vielleicht fällt Dir ja was auf ?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (6. August 2015)

*AW: Erstmal Angeln verbieten, weil keiner weiss, warum die Gänse tot sind..*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich habe die beiden Sätze aus Deinem Zitat mal in der Reihenfolge verändert. Vielleicht fällt Dir ja was auf ?



Nur mit dem Unterschied,das ich keinen Vorwurf formuliere und mich sehr wohl informiert habe.

Wenn ich jemanden beschuldige muss ich auch einen Grundlage dafür haben und schaffen.Diese ersehe ich nicht und deshalb kann ich mich so reinstem Gewissen äussern.Im Zweifel für den Angeklagten nicht Gegen.


----------



## HeinBlöd (6. August 2015)

*AW: Erstmal Angeln verbieten, weil keiner weiss, warum die Gänse tot sind..*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Leberversagen? Brötchenfütterer ick hör dir tappsen.........!


 
 Da wollte wohl jemand das französische Monopol für 'Foie gras' unterwandern.....


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. August 2015)

*AW: Erstmal Angeln verbieten, weil keiner weiss, warum die Gänse tot sind..*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Nur mit dem Unterschied,das ich keinen Vorwurf formuliere und mich sehr wohl informiert habe.



Ach ja ? Dann lass uns doch an Deinem Wissen teilhaben.


----------



## Sharpo (7. August 2015)

*AW: Erstmal Angeln verbieten, weil keiner weiss, warum die Gänse tot sind..*

Eine ernste Gefahr für Leib und Leben kann ich mir nach den Berichten zu urteilen nicht vorstellen.
Voruntersuchungen sind ohne Beanstandung gewesen. 
Weiterer Untersuchungen laufen? Was sucht man? Eine Seuche? Kampfstoffe? Krankheiten? Evtl. Vogelgrippe (wurde bereits ausgeschlossen)?
Dann hätte man das ganze Gebiet eigentlich sperren müssen. 
Zum Schutz der Bevölkerung. (Man weiss ja nicht was es ist.)

Ich halte ein Angelverbot für überzogen.

Den Anfangsverdacht/ Grund welches solch ein Verbot begründet hätte ich gerne gewusst.

Nur weil ein paar Gänse das Zeitliche gesegnet haben? Bissl dünn.


----------



## schuessel (7. August 2015)

*AW: Erstmal Angeln verbieten, weil keiner weiss, warum die Gänse tot sind..*

@Fantastic Fishing:Mensch ist das denn so schwer zu verstehen?
Es geht doch nicht (nur) darum, daß die Verbände genau hier und jetzt den dicken Max machen und ein Betretungsverbot der anliegenden Wiese fordern oder sonstwas.
Es geht darum, daß durch die jahrzehntelange Untätigkeit ( oder schlimmeres siehe z.b. Nachtangelverbot in BW ) der Verbände, jede Behörde in Deutschland in so einem Fall ( geforderter Aktionismus, weil man muß ja was tun ) erstmal was gegen die Angler unternommen wird (auch sehr schön beim Thema Dorsche gerade wieder zu sehen), weil man aus Erfahrung weiß, da hat man keine Gegenwehr ergo keinen Stress.

Thomas manchmal hab ich echt Mitleid mit Dir.
Damit Dir Geistesmühlen Don Quijote die Kraft nicht ausgeht lad ich Dich mal auf ne Kiste Jever ein, gern auch am Wasser.
Könnt ja n Video draus werden: wie fängt man am schönsten nix. #g#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2015)

*AW: Erstmal Angeln verbieten, weil keiner weiss, warum die Gänse tot sind..*



schuessel schrieb:


> Thomas manchmal hab ich echt Mitleid mit Dir.
> Damit Dir Geistesmühlen Don Quijote die Kraft nicht ausgeht lad ich Dich mal auf ne Kiste Jever ein, gern auch am Wasser.
> Könnt ja n Video draus werden: wie fängt man am schönsten nix. #g#6


Danke - find ich klasse...

Davon ab, keine Panik:
Solange es noch Windmühlen gibt, werd ich weiter Rosinante satteln und die Lanze nehmen...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (7. August 2015)

*AW: Erstmal Angeln verbieten, weil keiner weiss, warum die Gänse tot sind..*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Wieder beim Weltverschwörungsverlag? Duckundwech...



Billig.Noch dazu Offtopic.

Man greift im übrigen Argumente an,nicht denjenigen,der es stellt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (7. August 2015)

*AW: Erstmal Angeln verbieten, weil keiner weiss, warum die Gänse tot sind..*



schuessel schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing:Mensch ist das denn so schwer zu verstehen?
> Es geht doch nicht (nur) darum, daß die Verbände genau hier und jetzt den dicken Max machen und ein Betretungsverbot der anliegenden Wiese fordern oder sonstwas.
> Es geht darum, daß durch die jahrzehntelange Untätigkeit ( oder schlimmeres siehe z.b. Nachtangelverbot in BW ) der Verbände, jede Behörde in Deutschland in so einem Fall ( geforderter Aktionismus, weil man muß ja was tun ) erstmal was gegen die Angler unternommen wird (auch sehr schön beim Thema Dorsche gerade wieder zu sehen), weil man aus Erfahrung weiß, da hat man keine Gegenwehr ergo keinen Stress.
> 
> ...



Warum gegen Angler,es könnte genauso für sein?Ich habe 2 Links gepostet gehabt wo man Sachdienlich herausfiltern konnte wo der Schuh drückt und wie man Verfahren will.

Tote Gänse haben nichts mich dem Verband zu tun,das Thema wird nur dafür genutzt um wieder einmal wirksam Hetze zu betreiben können.Es wird hier in diesem Board bei jedem Inhalt versucht so zu verfahren,es ist ja fast wie in einer Talkshow,wo sogar an der Glaubwürdigkeit einer Person gearbeitet wird,siehe Kaulbarschs komplett aus dem Kontext gerissener Kommentar.

Man sieht wie vehement ihr versucht etwas aufzubauschen,wo nichts ist.Das nicht jeder eure Meinung teilt,tja,Sorry,wir Lebe in einer Welt wo ich mir den Luxus gönne nicht jeder Botschaft nach zu rennen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2015)

*AW: Erstmal Angeln verbieten, weil keiner weiss, warum die Gänse tot sind..*

Ihr könnt gerne Argumente austauschen - ohne jemand persönlich anzumachen (weil mehrere so unterwegs sind):
Kein persönlichen Anmachen in der Diskussion, siehe Regeln, Nettiquette..
Auch vollkommen wurscht, wer angefangen hat oder wer nicht aufhört.

So verhindert ihr Stress für Mods und/oder Punkte für User.

Das ist nicht zu diskutieren, sondern eine klare, eindeutige Ansage.

Danke


----------



## Sharpo (7. August 2015)

*AW: Erstmal Angeln verbieten, weil keiner weiss, warum die Gänse tot sind..*

@FF

Welche trifftigen Gründe,Tatsachen sprechen für ein Angelverbot?

Man hat derzeit keine Befunde die ein Angelverbot rechtfertigen.
Sämtliche ersten Test sind ohne Befund. 
Vogelgrippe wurde ausgeschlossen.

Welcher Befund rechtfertigt dann das Angelverbot?

Und warum nur ein Angelverbot?

Wenn man von einem kontaminierten Gelände u. Gewässer ausgeht reicht ein Angelverbot nicht aus.
Dann muss der ganze Bereich gesperrt werden.

Hunde trinken vom Wasser.
Kleinkinder nehmen nach dem Krabbeln auf der Wiese auch gerne mal die Finger in den Mund.
Usw.

ich denke, mit ein bisschen Druck des Angelvereins und auch LV wird der Teich schnell wieder für Angler zugänglich sein.
Man kann nicht mal so eben auf Grund irgendeines Verdachtes ein Gewässer für Angler sperren.


----------



## Lazarus (7. August 2015)

*AW: Erstmal Angeln verbieten, weil keiner weiss, warum die Gänse tot sind..*

Auf welcher Rechtsgrundlage sollte der LV denn tätig werden? So wie ich das verstehe, ist der LV keineswegs der Pächter, sondern ein lokaler Verein hat den Teich gepachtet.

Scheinbar hat weder dieser Verein noch seine Mitglieder ein Problem mit der zeitweisen Gewässersperre.
Die werden es sich ganz sicher verbitten, dass ein Landesverband sich in ihr Pachtverhältnis einmischt.

Hier sind wieder Leute zu Gange, die meinen um jeden Preis die Rechte der Angler verteidigen zu müssen, ob diese damit einverstanden sind oder nicht.
Immer blöd, wenn eine winzige aber laute Splittergruppe es sich anmaßt, für alle anderen spechen zu wollen, selbst wenn sie kein Mensch um ihre Meinung gebeten hat.



Sharpo schrieb:


> Man kann nicht mal so eben auf Grund irgendeines Verdachtes ein Gewässer für Angler sperren.


Doch, das kann man. Siehe vorliegender Fall.


----------



## Sharpo (7. August 2015)

*AW: Erstmal Angeln verbieten, weil keiner weiss, warum die Gänse tot sind..*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Auf welcher Rechtsgrundlage sollte der LV denn tätig werden? So wie ich das verstehe, ist der LV keineswegs der Pächter, sondern ein lokaler Verein hat den Teich gepachtet.
> 
> Scheinbar hat weder dieser Verein noch seine Mitglieder ein Problem mit der zeitweisen Gewässersperre.
> Die werden es sich ganz sicher verbitten, dass ein Landesverband sich in ihr Pachtverhältnis einmischt.
> ...



Ok, falsch formuliert von mir.
Diese Sperrung wird aber vor Gericht nicht lange standhalten.
Klar kann eine Stadt dies tun. Wehrt sich der Verein aber dagegen...

Solch ein Problem hatten wir in NRW bzw. Dortmund auch. 
Die Stadt Dortmund wollte ein Angelverbot im Hafen durchsetzen.
Gab derben Gegenwind von den Anglern(Verein) und LV.
Im Endeffekt fehlte die Rechtsgrundlage dafür.

Klar mischt sich der LV erst ein wenn dieser drum gebeten wird die Interessen des Mitgliedes zu vertreten.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (7. August 2015)

*AW: Erstmal Angeln verbieten, weil keiner weiss, warum die Gänse tot sind..*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Diese Sperrung wird aber vor Gericht nicht lange standhalten.
> Klar kann eine Stadt dies tun. Wehrt sich der Verein aber dagegen...



Vielleicht ist es mir entgangen, aber wo steht denn, dass der Verein oder irgendwer das zunächstmal temporär verhängte Angelverbot nicht akzeptiert? Handelt es sich nicht um eine der üblichen theoretischen AB-Diskussionen, wo wieder - ohne nähere Kenntnis der Umstände und ohne Rücksprache mit auch nur einem vor Ort Beteiligten - ein Beispiel an den Haaren herbeigezogen wird, wie Politik und Verwaltung (sind bestimmt Grüne!) jede Gelegenheit nutzen, dem Angeln einem Riegel vorzuschieben, ohne dass sich die Verbände - was sie eigentlich müssten - sich sofort dieses Themas annehmen würden, um endlich mal klare Kante zu zeigen und zu sagen bis hierhin und nicht weiter? |rolleyes


----------



## schuessel (9. August 2015)

*AW: Erstmal Angeln verbieten, weil keiner weiss, warum die Gänse tot sind..*

woher weißt Du daß niemand im Verein was dagegen hat? weil sich der Präsi nicht wehrt?
Die Vereinsführung akzeptiert die Sperrung einfach, wie es von ihr zu erwarten war und die Behörde ist glücklich.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (9. August 2015)

*AW: Erstmal Angeln verbieten, weil keiner weiss, warum die Gänse tot sind..*



schuessel schrieb:


> woher weißt Du daß niemand im Verein was dagegen hat? weil sich der Präsi nicht wehrt?
> Die Vereinsführung akzeptiert die Sperrung einfach, wie es von ihr zu erwarten war und die Behörde ist glücklich.



Genau deshalb ist das Gegenteil,was hier stets propagiert wird ebenfalls nicht richtig.


----------



## schuessel (9. August 2015)

*AW: Erstmal Angeln verbieten, weil keiner weiss, warum die Gänse tot sind..*

@ff:???? bin entweder zu doof oder zu besoffen, aber ich versteh jetzt nicht recht was Du damit sagen willst. könntest Du das bitte näher ausführen?!
und wenn Du schon dabei bist, sag mir doch bitte ob Du verstanden hast was ich mit dem leichtesten Opfer meine. nur ganz prinzipiell, mal lösgelöst von diesem konkreten Fall oder etwaigen grundsätzlichen problemen deinerseits wenn jemand über verbändler herzieht. und ob Du nicht auch meinst, daß Angler einfach keine Lobby in Deutschlnd haben?


----------



## jojo2502 (1. September 2015)

*AW: Erstmal Angeln verbieten, weil keiner weiss, warum die Gänse tot sind..*

Das angeln wurde wieder erlaubt,warum weshalb oder warum.....keine Ahnung ,vieleicht hatte der Oberbürgermeister mal wieder S..X oder so:vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------

